# 22 Disorders and Counting



## Guest

Does anyone else have an equally "prodigious" track record?


----------



## Monkeydust

Can you elaborate a little on what you mean by "22 disorders"?

I don't mean to discount the point that you may well have just that; but it seems to me that, to the extent that all of these things derive from similar psychological causes, it's not so much 22 separate things as it is 22 different manifestations of the same underlying problem.


----------



## Guest

Inferiority Complex/Extreme Self-Hatred
Dysthymia
Avoidant Personality Disorder
Borderline Personality Disorder
Dependent Personality Disorder
Obsessive-Compulsive Personality Disorder
Paranoid Personality Disorder
Passive-aggressive Personality Disorder
Schizoid Personality Disorder
Schizotypal Personality Disorder
Schizoaffective Disorder:
Schizophrenia (residual type, disorganized type, catatonic type, undifferentiated type)
Manic Depression (Euphoria ~ Dysphoria)
General Anxiety Disorder
Social Anxiety Disorder
Panic Disorder
Post-traumatic Stress Disorder
Depersonalization/Derealization
Hero Complex
Martyr Complex
Dissociative Identity Disorder/Multiple Personality Disorder (Possible)
Selective Mutism


----------



## jen

and to think that this used to be his AIM profile!

you get rid of that yet? you promised...


----------



## Guest

Yes, I have, in fact.


----------



## Guest

Bullshit.

No, that's meant in a good way.

You are not your 'disorders'. They just help other people get a handle on them.

You are you, funnily enough.

Otherwise you could also be:

Two legs
Two arms
Head
Torso

What's the difference? Still just convenient 'handles' for things that make up part of a whole.


----------



## Brainsilence02

While the process of these traumatic experiences may have altered your consciousness (like in all of us), you remain irrevocable human, and processingly able to dispose any unwanted situation. I don't want to make it seem as nothing, and my case is far more simple/light, but the fact that you will not have any problem getting rid of those was predefined at the time you started taking steps to dispose them.

I understand that you already making progress.

And hey!  MrMole is right! they are just names that the doctors give. They have no special meaning.


----------



## Guest

I know that they are only doctors' names; I use more poetic terms to describe my problems. Besides, I find that pain is best measured not by the amount by which one suffers, but the amount by which one is forced to change in response to the pain (since pain is HIGHLY subjective).

Yours truly,
XEPER

P.S. Don't insult me by calling me human...


----------



## Brainsilence02

(oops! double post)


----------



## Guest

Double post, but separated by four minutes?


----------



## Guest

Brainsilence02 said:


> MrMole is right


You lie. :twisted:


----------



## Guest

XEPER said:


> P.S. Don't insult me by calling me human...


What would you prefer? How about Bob?


----------



## Guest

I mean that people have treated me like I'm subhuman, like I'm just an animal or a demon, for so long that I've grown to hate the word "human."


----------



## Guest

XEPER said:


> I mean that people have treated me like I'm subhuman, like I'm just an animal or a demon, for so long that I've grown to hate the word "human."


You're not a 'human'.

You're a *person*.


----------



## Guest

You know...I think that's the nicest thing anyone's ever said to me...


----------



## Guest

XEPER said:


> You know...I think that's the nicest thing anyone's ever said to me...


Well I can say anything, but like you I know it has to come from inside too (I struggle with this as well). Hense my earlier PM.

Maybe we should ask Martin for ego lessons. :lol:


----------



## Brainsilence02

XEPER said:


> Double post, but separated by four minutes?


Yes, that's because I pressed preview, then post, then something happened, while I was looking at something else. And then I pressed submit again. Sorry.


----------



## Guest

Brainsilence02 said:


> Yes, that's because I pressed preview, then post, then something happened, while I was looking at something else. And then I pressed submit again. Sorry.


Don't let it happen again.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brainsilence02

Hmmm... is there a way to delete posts?

PS: pay a visit to the chat  Since we are making posts between minutes


----------



## blackwinded

i saw another post of yours and it said you have schizophrenia. I'm also schizophrenic.

I was diagnosed with many other things, including psychotic depression, GAD, SAD, OCD, ADD, panic disorder, auditory processing disorder, depersonalization disorder, etc. before the doctors realized it is all schizophrenia that is causing this.

I don't think it's really possible to have 22 different mental conditions at once. What i mean is, schizophrenia can cause a vast amount of symptoms that can look like all kinds of other ilnesses, for example: in schizophrenia or schizoaffective, a person can have depression, anxiety, OCD, manic episodes, etc. But it would technically all be due to the one illness: schizophrenia.

anyways, i dont mean to sound like a smart @$$. I suppose you could technically concider yourself to have many different mental illnesses, whether or not the psychiatrists would think that way or not.

-Becka


----------



## Brainsilence02

How can someunder understand if he/she has schizophrenia? Any online survey?


----------



## blackwinded

hi brainsilence,

the only good online survey for schizophrenia i have found is one at mentalhealth.com, but it's kind've rediculous, because you have to pay $20 a month to become a member and be able to take the test. I paid $20 for one month and then took the test . It diagnosed me with undifferentiated Schizophrenia, which i thought was pretty acurate.

But no online survey can really give you a true diagnosis. The best way to find out is to get in to a psychiatrist and be evaluated and all that. Also, do lots of your own research on schizophrenia, because it will help you to understand all the symptoms and such.

It can be real hard to tell if someone has schizlophrenia, because lots of the symptoms could be due to other similar mental illnesses.

the main symptoms of schizophrenia include: hallucinations ,delusions, disorganized speech, catatonic or grossly disorganized behavior, negative symptoms (affective flattenting, alogia, social withdrawl)
But other causes have to be ruled out before schizophrenia can be diagnosed, like medical conditions,drug/alchohol abuse, depression with psychosis, bipolar disorder, personality disorders, etc.

-Becka


----------



## Guest

XEPER said:


> Inferiority Complex/Extreme Self-Hatred
> Dysthymia
> Avoidant Personality Disorder
> Borderline Personality Disorder
> Dependent Personality Disorder
> Obsessive-Compulsive Personality Disorder
> Paranoid Personality Disorder
> Passive-aggressive Personality Disorder
> Schizoid Personality Disorder
> Schizotypal Personality Disorder
> Schizoaffective Disorder:
> Schizophrenia (residual type, disorganized type, catatonic type, undifferentiated type)
> Manic Depression (Euphoria ~ Dysphoria)
> General Anxiety Disorder
> Social Anxiety Disorder
> Panic Disorder
> Post-traumatic Stress Disorder
> Depersonalization/Derealization
> Hero Complex
> Martyr Complex
> Dissociative Identity Disorder/Multiple Personality Disorder (Possible)
> Selective Mutism


Oh my...

beats me


----------



## Imagine

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Guest

I think you're exaggerating your position XEPER 

There is no possible way to have Schizophrenia AND schizoaffective. because Schizoaffective is a type of Schizophrenia. And you also can not have Paranoid Personality Disorder AND Schizoid Personality Disorder AND Schizotypal Personality Disorder AND Schizophrenia. Because Schzoid PD is a symptom of Schizophrenia, Schizotypal PD is Schizophrenia without psychotic symptoms, Paranoid PD is a symptom of Schizophrenia. But all in all those are all symptoms, diagnosed to people by doctors when they show no other signs of Schizophrenia (Just paranoia, just negetive Symptoms, just introverted). You also can't have Manic Depression AND Schizoaffective. Because Manic depression is a symptom of Schizoaffective. It is also not poccible to have both Dysthymia and Manic Depression.

Although I do think you are confused about exactly what you can be diagnosed with (because some things are merely symptoms of others), I do understand. I also have quite a few disorders. And when everything comorbids or imitates one another, it seems as if you practically shadow the whole DSM.

I am not trying to be an ass. Just trying to shed some light on things.

Void


----------



## Brainsilence02

No tags.

These are useful to the doctor him/herself but not to use. No tags to people.


----------



## Guest

Although I would have to agree that a label is more imprtant for the doctor, it also can be helpful for the person. To be able to understand exactly what is going on, to be a ble to relate to others easier and as well as a better outcome for the right medication.

Plus, when getting a steady diagnosis from a doctor, you wont end up so confused as to what is wrong. That way you dont think you have 22 disorders  .

Void


----------

